# Places you've seen Fursuits/ears/tails in Public?



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok, I did my best to search around for a thread like this so sorry if I missed it. However, if this is a new topic, then let's begin!

Basically, I'm looking for stories of places any of you have seen Furries around. People in Fursuits, with ears, tails, or any other obvious sign of furry-ness. For example, over the summer I was at a pretty major car show near Detroit, MI and I walked past somebody in a complete blue canine fursuit. Completely unexpected and unplanned, but it felt good to know that somebody wanted to express themselves at a large public event. So guys, got anything like that to share?


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

no


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> no


Great start.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2013)

Renaissance Fairs have people in tails but that actually goes back to, according to what I've been told, English nature worship that predated the introduction of Christianity in the British Isles. People in tails at RenFairs are not necessarily Furries at all.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Anime Cons are a good place to see them. I've also been known to wear my hat with ears and my 
hand paws to work on cold days. they are gloves and a warm hat after all!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

Everywhere I go with friends.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

I've only ever met 1 furry, at college. Pretty sure there aren't any furries where I live (hell, I don't think there are many in this state).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

I said too much already today... I haven't seen anyone with ears/tails outside anime cons but while I tripping I was wearing a cattail and running in the streets, I'm pretty sure a lot of people saw me, and I couldn't care less at the moment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen one girl at college walk around with cat ears on. Teenage girl though...not necessarily furry.

One partial fursuiter and a couple of tail-wearers at a bowling alley having a furmeet.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen a guy with a rainbow dash tail and a girl wearing a fur hat with cat ears at rollerskating.


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

Just remembered another event: I was at a Highschool target shooting competition at Camp Perry in Ohio and saw some girl who wore a tail pretty much every day. Had a few different ones but they looked like the kind bought at Ren fairs and stuff. Probably not a furry but she was quiet and I never talked to her so who knows?


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

Never seen 'em. I've seen a few mascots but that's it. Not even a hint of any furriness. As far as i know, i'm all alone down here in good ol' Cornwall.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Never seen 'em. I've seen a few mascots but that's it. Not even a hint of any furriness. As far as i know, i'm all alone down here in good ol' Cornwall.


Nah there's definitely tonnes of fuzzy down there.


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Nah there's definitely tonnes of fuzzy down there.


It's well hidden. Must be hibernating.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> It's well hidden. Must be hibernating.



I'm guessing that most cornish furs who do suit like to suit at bigger population centres when they have the opportunity; they might head to furry cons in London or Bristol.


----------



## Coyote Club (Oct 6, 2013)

I saw a girl with the headband version of cat ears at a small restaurant called Le Madeline in Clear Lake, Tx.

I have to say my mind went straight into the "anime bin".


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing that most cornish furs who do suit like to suit at bigger population centres when they have the opportunity; they might head to furry cons in London or Bristol.


True dat. I need some sort of Furry horn or conch shell to sound. 'Cornish Furs... ASSEMBLE! Free pasties!' I'm wayyy down south near Penzance, aka the end of the line, about 4 hours drive from Bristol which looks to be the nearest meet. The closest furs i've heard of are in Devon.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 6, 2013)

umm...conventions?


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> umm...conventions?


Preferably places you've seen furries BESIDES conventions. They're kinda supposed to be there ;P


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> True dat. I need some sort of Furry horn or conch shell to sound. 'Cornish Furs... ASSEMBLE! Free pasties!' I'm wayyy down south near Penzance, aka the end of the line, about 4 hours drive from Bristol which looks to be the nearest meet. The closest furs i've heard of are in Devon.



There are probably meets in Plymouth.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> There are probably meets in Plymouth.



But... no one wants to go to Plymouth. Most people in Devon spend their lives trying to _avoid _it :V

OT I am usually found wearing my black and white skunk-striped furry hat with ears and tail on it. I fucking love that hat.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Why Old Tailmon takes her camera to Anime cons!


----------



## Jags (Oct 6, 2013)

Not once, ever. I know there are some furries close(ish), but never once encountered any.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen a few people wearing tails around here but I don't know if they were furry or just wearing it because they thought it was fun. Though there are a few furs in this town.


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2013)

I've sporadically seen girls in the late teens to early 20s wearing hats with ears on them in the winter, but those might be something you find at a Hot Topic.


----------



## Nataku (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen plenty of furs at anime conventions, and at ren faires. And not just some ears or tails so it could be questioned, I mean partials and full suits.
Furries are a common enough sight in Denny's around here, but then that's also because those restaurants are common meet up spots here.
I've seen them at my college, there's a couple folks I've spotted wearing ears. I myself have a beanie with ears on it that gets worn when it gets cold out.
I know of a fellow who frequently goes running with a local parkour group, who generally wears a fox-ninja mask, and sometimes a fox tail (or three!) too. Pretty sure he's a furry. Or he just really.... likes foxes.
Oh and Bike Week. In Daytona. When even your motorcycle has ears, whiskers and tails, you are a furry. Have also seen bikes here with paint on them of anthros (bike art in general during Bike Week is pretty spectacular, some of those bikes have some amazing art on them).


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

Conker said:


> I've sporadically seen girls in the late teens to early 20s wearing hats with ears on them in the winter, but those might be something you find at a Hot Topic.


Yeah I've seen them around in stores. Maybe it's a fashion statement, or maybe they really are furry. You can never really tell...


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 7, 2013)

In that one In-and-Out in Tracy.


----------



## Reckless (Oct 7, 2013)

Nataku said:


> I know of a fellow who frequently goes running with a local parkour group, who generally wears a fox-ninja mask, and sometimes a fox tail (or three!) too. Pretty sure he's a furry. Or he just really.... likes foxes.


Sounds like quite the guy...wish I knew how to do parkour.


Nataku said:


> Oh and Bike Week. In Daytona. When even your motorcycle has ears, whiskers and tails, you are a furry. Have also seen bikes here with paint on them of anthros (bike art in general during Bike Week is pretty spectacular, some of those bikes have some amazing art on them).


Suddenly I really want to come down to Daytona. I'm gonna look into that.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't seen many people wearing fursuit parts in public in my neck of the woods. I saw one girl wearing a fox tail, but I think it was a fashion statement instead her being a furry.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

Just yesterday at Comic Con I saw three people in fursuits, countless people wearing ears, and someone wearing a tail.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 14, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Just yesterday at Comic Con I saw three people in fursuits, countless people wearing ears, and someone wearing a tail.



At Comic Cons, it is rather common. There are many catgirls, werewolf-fans or furries at these events.

Outside comic cons, I've only seen people wearing tails and ears in New York.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2013)

I've seen lots of people wear ears and smaller tails to places like movies theaters and out and about.

But you'd have to be really watching people to even know that they were there.


----------



## MCatHusker (Oct 23, 2013)

I meet furries like every where, but they are never in their suits or they don't have one...
I want to see a real fursuit infront of meh!!
But i have seen online and ya know....But not in person.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2013)

Come to think of it, when I went to London one time I saw a late-teenage girl wearing a Pikachu suit. It was a full-body thing, except instead of wearing a head she had a hat with Pikachu ears on it. That's pretty much only remotely furry thing I have ever seen in public.


----------



## oselotti (Oct 27, 2013)

Ohhh yes! I was thinking on a huge NO since where I live there is almost no idea of a "furry"... but I remember being walking on downtown and saw a tiny group of guys who had some ears and tails and shirts and all that apparel. A full fursuit though... no, never, I'd love to, but not at all.


----------



## Glossiolalia (Oct 31, 2013)

Once on Canada day I saw a very well done fox fullsuit in the park. The crowds loved him, he was getting a lot of pictures! I'd never seen one before and only had a vague idea what furries were- I wanted to go get a closer look but my friends were a little biased and steered us away (this was in high school). It's a shame I didn't get a chance to interact with him, I haven't seen another one since.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

Uh...

Well I've never seen anyone in furry clothing or whatnot, but I did see this one car at my school with a furry bumper sticker.

I was the only person that noticed it and contorted in disgust and second-hand embarrassment.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw a man dressed as a dog yesterday at octoberfest (octoberfest in novenber, wtf, nothing makes sense anymore, i don't even...)


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

I see a couple people at my college wearing tails paired with collars. Yeah if it's not a convention it's going to end up being a college or something, that's where kidults express themselves without being judged.


----------



## genericFan (Feb 18, 2014)

I live in Naches, Washington and I know at least one of my friends is a furry but I haven't actually seen many ears/tails, there was this one kid at school last year and she wore a tail keychain but that's the only person I've seen.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 19, 2014)

genericFan said:


> there was this one kid at school last year and she wore a tail keychain but that's the only person I've seen.



Those are sold at Hot Topic, so there are probably thousands of tail-keychains owned by non-furries.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

^ exactly. My sister has one just because "it's cute", same thing with the ear beanies. Hot Topic has a bad habit of ruining things like that.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish I saw them around more, I'd feel less awkward. :u
Either way, I have a tail, and I use to wear it around all the time until I moved in with my grandparents. They disproved and I decided to respect them. I feel naked without it though OTL


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

I still wear a tail quite a bit...I even wore one to work once. My boss didn't approve. If you're ever in NEPA, I'll be the long-haired dude with a pink beard and a 2-foot fox tail.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I saw a man dressed as a dog yesterday at octoberfest (octoberfest in novenber, wtf, nothing makes sense anymore, i don't even...)



It was probably not oktoberfest, it sounds like Fasching, a germanic carnival that includes lots of costumes. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnival_in_Germany,_Switzerland_and_Austria


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It was probably not oktoberfest, it sounds like Fasching, a germanic carnival that includes lots of costumes.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnival_in_Germany,_Switzerland_and_Austria



It was oktoberfest, a terribly poser oktoberfest full of random shit


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 19, 2014)

Never seen even a hint of any furries here, IRL.
I only know of one other furry in my town, and that's because of the location thread here.


----------



## alphakitsune (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of people wear tails at school. I have seen them on people of walmart too.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 20, 2014)

I see lots of younger (teens and 20's) wearing tails and ears now, everywhere. I never go up to them to talk because they're probably just buying the things at Hot Topic or Claire's or whatever those teen accessory places are.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 21, 2014)

I've seen a bunch of people wearing little things like ears and tails, but my first fursuit experience was last year at the Chicago Comic Con. There was also a Suicune quadsuit which was super cool ;w;


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Feb 23, 2014)

I witnessed a man at my old place of work who wore a ginger tail every dress down Friday and equally admired and was immensely jealous of him. He never spoke of being in the furry fandom and no one ever asked him (they said plenty of unsavory things behind his back however, of which I never took part in). I always wanted to speak to him about his tail and what it meant to him (I knew nothing of the fandom at the time) but felt I may disrespect him by doing so. I eventually moved to a different hospital but since I still live in the same area hope I might bump into him one of these days. I would love to wear partials or a fursuit out and about but I'm still in the process of saving up.


----------



## Teethdude (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn some of you are lucky. I haven't seen any yet... stupid small town.
As close as I had was not even in public. It was my bedroom with my partner. Only had tails and ears though.


----------



## soak (Feb 23, 2014)

I once had the displeasure of going into a Hot Topic store and saw some teenager with a giant fuzzy blue tail on. Other than that, nope!


----------



## alphakitsune (Feb 23, 2014)

Does going to Chucky Cheese count?


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 1, 2014)

(please see corrected post below)


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 1, 2014)

Reckless said:


> Just remembered another event: I was at a Highschool target shooting competition at Camp Perry in Ohio and saw some girl who wore a tail pretty much every day. Had a few different ones but they looked like the kind bought at Ren fairs and stuff. Probably not a furry but she was quiet and I never talked to her so who knows?



Ha ha. Gosh, whatever you do, don't talk to her!  You probably have nothing in common. :grin:​


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 1, 2014)

My cousin won't leave the house without atleast three of the following:
Fox ears, fox tail, Naruto headband, Naruto clan necklace, a wig, a hiÃ±ata(Naruto, too, I think) homemade jacket, and fishnet shirts.

...Then again, I only go out in fullsuit...


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Some jackass wore a tail back in August around Iowa State University (when it was at least 100 degrees Farenheit all day)... Can only imagine how uncomfortable it got. (I don't wear that stuff... so I seriously don't know if it is affected by heat).


Another story is that there was this one guy who wore a rainbow tail to my chem class (he also wore a MLP tshirt, so might've been a pony tail thingy).  

I never bothered talking to him, but he sat down next to me one day, pulled out his laptop... and sure enough: he got on FA or SoFurry (one of the two... I wasn't on FA until much later in the year).
... Soooo yeeeah....


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 2, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> Some jackass wore a tail back in August around Iowa State University (when it was at least 100 degrees Farenheit all day)... Can only imagine how uncomfortable it got. (I don't wear that stuff... so I seriously don't know if it is affected by heat).
> 
> 
> Another story is that there was this one guy who wore a rainbow tail to my chem class (he also wore a MLP tshirt, so might've been a pony tail thingy).
> ...



So, wait, I'm confused. Why is someone a "jackass" when he does something that must interest you? I mean you are here, so you must have some interest in furries, and their isn't much point in being a furry if you aren't at least somewhat interested in fursuits or anthro, and their isn't a whole lot of point to anthro or fursuits if someone doesn't SEE them!

It seems to me you are saying someone is a jackass because they have the balls to do what you don't. Please help me understand if I am misinterpreting you.

I actually wore part of my suit-in-progress in public yesterday. I hope I wasn't a "jackass" because I did something I wanted to do!


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally, if I were out in public and saw someone (male/female/whatever) wearing anything I thought was _remotely_ furry, I would say "I really like your xxxx" and leave it at that. I wouldn't rave about it to make them uncomfortable, but I certainly wouldn't ignore them or roll my eyes and walk by. 

If they then chose to strike up a conversation, that would be their choice. But at the very least, I would have expressed my support for their daring to be a little out of the norm. And isn't that what this is about?

Just my two cents.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 5, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> Some jackass wore a tail back in August around Iowa State University (when it was at least 100 degrees Farenheit all day)... Can only imagine how uncomfortable it got. (I don't wear that stuff... so I seriously don't know if it is affected by heat).
> 
> 
> Another story is that there was this one guy who wore a rainbow tail to my chem class (he also wore a MLP tshirt, so might've been a pony tail thingy).
> ...



I never had any heat issues wearing my tail. O: But it attaches to the belt, so.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 5, 2014)

Infurmountable said:


> So, wait, I'm confused. Why is someone a "jackass" when he does something that must interest you? I mean you are here, so you must have some interest in furries, and their isn't much point in being a furry if you aren't at least somewhat interested in fursuits or anthro, and their isn't a whole lot of point to anthro or fursuits if someone doesn't SEE them!
> 
> It seems to me you are saying someone is a jackass because they have the balls to do what you don't. Please help me understand if I am misinterpreting you.
> 
> I actually wore part of my suit-in-progress in public yesterday. I hope I wasn't a "jackass" because I did something I wanted to do!



I meant he was a jackass because it was unbearably hot and (considering it looked like he had the tail tucked into the back of his pants) it looked incredibly uncomfortable.  I don't give a flying potato that he was a wearing a tail in public.  If I had one, I might consider wearing it.



SeiiannaKyuako said:


> I never had any heat issues wearing my tail. O: But it attaches to the belt, so.



Noted.  It didn't look like his clipped to his belt.  But my friends and I sorta felt sorry for him, knowing he wanted to wear it, but it was hella hot outside.  I've seen him a few times without the tail since that first week. /shrug


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 5, 2014)

On my way to a concert in Sydney during a lights festival I passed the Tourettes Guy (at least, that's what he looked like), who was wearing a fishnet shirt, black latex pants, white floofy ears, wings and tail, every glowstick available and to top it off had these big glittery rainbow pawpad stickers with "Furry pride" printed on them pasted all over his jiggling body.

I wish I had time for a photo, it was the most magnificent specimen I have ever seen, if I had not been literally running to the concert I would have taken a picture.

Also, a few weeks ago I saw a pair of kawaii goth raver furries who were enjoying a smoothie at the trainstation. They were extremely edgy and awkward looking so I made sure to avoid eye contact.


----------



## Coluth (Mar 7, 2014)

There's an idiot that keeps wearing a tail to the dog park here. I kept telling him that was a bad idea. He learned the hard way when a husky took off with it and half of his pants. lol
Shame, it *WAS* a very well done red fox tail.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Coluth said:


> There's an idiot that keeps wearing a tail to the dog park here. I kept telling him that was a bad idea. He learned the hard way when a husky took off with it and half of his pants. lol
> Shame, it *WAS* a very well done red fox tail.



LOL. SO MUCH LOL.


----------

